# Uranium One, Inc. (UUU.TO)



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Uranium One (UUU.TO)

http://www.google.com/finance?q=UUU.TO

Anyone holding this stock?

I am extremely disappointed in myself.

I saw the stock price hit +0.19 today. I thought to myself; "This would be a good time to sell and pick it back up when it drops."

Guess what happened? I got GREEDY.

And everyone knows what happens when you listen to Greed instead of your Gut, right? 

Thats right!

+0.19 was the high for the day, and it closed at +0.01 

I am still holding stock.
Anyone else in on the Uranium wave thats soaring through the markets?
Anybody have any of their own opinions or thoughts on Uranium?

I'm going to ride the wave as long as I can.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I own shares and almost sold a portion of my holdings at $5.50 recently due to its volatility, but instead, I decided to accumulate on pull-backs for a while longer as everything seems to indicate the demand for uranium will only increase with the energy needs of Emerging Markets.


----------



## NLOIL (Jan 28, 2011)

*Uuu*

Depends on your time horizon...many believe we are entering a new Uranium bull market that could extend for 5 years + out. When HEU ends, we will witness a huge spike in uranium on spot, as well as to individual stocks.

Personally, I think UUU could see $10. That would be my sell point, I'm not a day trader. I also have a healthy position in URE, near term producer, just awaiting final permits....I think it will see north of $5 in very short order....I'll be waiting for the buyout on that company before I sell.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I sold my position in UUU.TO.

I will buy it back again, just waiting for more capital.

I currently borrowed on Margin so I can't buy a single thing right now.

But yes, as soon as I can, I will by myself back in.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

NLOIL said:


> Personally, I think UUU could see $10. That would be my sell point.


Exactly my thoughts and perhaps even higher.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

When you guys predict share prices, what are you guys using for valuation? A multiple of spot price and production?


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> When you guys predict share prices, what are you guys using for valuation? A multiple of spot price and production?


I think predictions of stock prices for companies like UUU need to come from a multiple of herd behavior. I am definitely not a proponent of the efficient market theory in the short term.

The nuclear story is good, the demand for U308 exceeds current supply. Several prominent nations have declared their efforts to utilize more nuclear energy.

That's the script for the current epsiode and UUU is in play (for now).

The hard part is knowing when to pull the sell trigger!?!


----------



## NLOIL (Jan 28, 2011)

*Uuu/ure*

I agree with Assetologist, and as we speak UUU is hitting a new 52-week high, as is URE. IMO these two companies are going to see huge price spikes, there may be dips, but I think the lower 5 dollar range for UUU and the lower 2 dollar range for URE are gone.....baring any financial meltdown, in which case, I for one, would be purchasing a lot of these two companies. I won't be attempting to day trade these two companies, I don't want to get caught on a run up......I've added enough to be comfortable to just sit and patiently wait for my targets to be met....in which time I plan to set my stop-loss triggers, and chase these guys up until the party is over.....as I mentioned before, I would like to see UUU go North of 10, and I agree with Toronto.gal, it may go higher, and I would like to see URE go North of 5, perhaps much higher with a premium offered for a hostile takeover bid toward the end of 2011 or early 2012......


A little history on the current Uranium story.....there are many great articles out there, this particular excerpt is just a minor introduction.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the year 2000, uranium was well and truly dirt cheap. Thanks to a seemingly endless supply from decommissioned nuclear stockpiles, no one wanted the stuff... and the price of U308 (a standard mix of uranium oxides) fell to just $10 per pound.

Seven years on, however, uranium was at the pinnacle of a stunning bull run, riding a wave of increased demand for nuclear power plants around the globe. By the year 2007, U308 had hit an incredible $136 per pound - more than a 1,200% price increase from the bear market lows.

But then the bottom fell out for uranium prices - again - as hard assets got abandoned in the great financial meltdown. So now, in the mid-$40s, the uranium spot price is well off its year-2000 lows, but merely a third of bull market highs. Does that make it cheap?

China seems to think so...

The Dragon Inhales

"China is buying unprecedented amounts of uranium," Bloomberg reports, "signaling that prices are poised to rebound after three years of declines. The nation may purchase about 5,000 metric tons this year, more than twice as much as it consumes, building stockpiles for new reactors..."

Keep in mind, too, that China is buying at the "long-term price," which is higher than the spot price. A few weeks back, the dragon agreed to lock in uranium purchases of "more than 10,000 tons over 10 years" from blue chip miner Cameco (CCJ:NYSE).

"China's demand is insatiable," says analyst Dave Dai in Hong Kong. "They will have to take almost whatever is available."

India is hungry too. Jagdeep Ghai, the finance director for Nuclear Power Corp., reports that India's uranium needs could grow tenfold in the coming years.

The name of the game now is locking in supply. In a world where the flow of oil is uncertain - and emerging market energy demand is certain to surge - nuclear power is a critical fallback. And that means more nuclear reactors in the works.

According to the World Nuclear Association (WNA) , China alone has 24 reactors under construction - and may have 200 reactors in play by the year 2030. Russia is building another 10... South Korea six... and India four. There are also new reactors under construction in places like Finland, France, Japan, Argentina, and even the United States.

(If you would like to read more of my investment commentary on other topics, sign up for Taipan Daily.)
A Unique Market

Uranium is not like most other commodities. As one might expect, the "nuclear" tie-in makes it a highly regulated market. Not anyone can just buy it or sell it. (Although there is a uranium "ETF" of sorts - Uranium Participation Corp (U:TSE) - trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange.)

The supply profile for uranium is also unique. In the short run, there appears to be plenty of uranium to go around. The long run, though, is another question entirely. With all the new reactors slated for construction - and the price of oil a wildcard - forward-thinking players like China are thus happy to start stockpiling uranium more aggressively here and now, "just in case" demand gets out of hand later. Nor is China the only country to be thinking this way.

Another factor unique to the uranium market is what one might call the "Cold War effect." The reason uranium became absurdly cheap a decade or so ago was because of massive Cold War era stockpiles. For a time the world had uranium coming out of its ears as Soviet-era warheads were scrapped. Even today there is still Cold War supply to work through - but that supply will not always be there.

In fact, were all the Cold War uranium to be used up tomorrow, prices would head into the stratosphere. Current uranium demand outstrips new production by a huge margin - something on the order of 100 million pounds per year - and it's only the dwindling stockpiles (those old warheads again) that make up the shortfall.

In addition to finite Cold War supply, uranium has its own version of the "peak oil" profile. Virtually all the cheap and easy uranium deposits have been tapped. As with crude, what's left are the hard and dangerous deposits located in politically unstable parts of the world, like Kazakhstan and Niger. This is another factor that could push uranium prices higher.
The Large-Scale Alternative

When disaster unfolded in the Gulf, we wrote that the BP oil spill would be a game changer for alternative energy. That assessment still holds true. But it may prove out that the biggest "alternative" winner of all, in respect to deepwater drilling fallout, is nuclear energy.

The main trouble with wind power, solar power and the like, is the challenge of large-scale deployment. With each passing day the underlying technology improves - which moves us closer to getting the economics right - but there is still a long way to go.

Nuclear power, in contrast, is already tested and proven. It has already been deployed on a massive scale. Take modern-day France, for example, a country known for (among other things) bucolic landscapes and old-world farming techniques. Roughly 79% of France's electricity is produced by nuclear power, the highest percentage in the world.

Nuclear energy has more or less been embraced as a vital, large-scale alternative to fossil fuels. Even aggressive green advocates, who have grumbled over safety and waste disposal issues with nuclear in the past, now grudgingly admit that nuclear power has clear advantages in reducing air pollution and C02 emissions (both serious problems in China).

Combine this reality with good prospects for oil back above $100 per barrel before too long, and you have political "safe passage" for the upcoming nuclear renaissance. Put it all together, and it's not hard to accept the assessment of RBC Capital Markets that uranium could rise another 32% in price next year. That makes a number of companies in the mining and reactor space worth exploring.

Source : http://www.taipanpublishinggroup.com/tpg/taipan-daily/taipan-daily-073010.html


----------



## Doswell (Dec 19, 2010)

On 13-Apr-10 I bought 500 Cameco (CCO) at $27.06, and they're now above $43. On 30-Aug-10 I bought 2,000 Uranium One (UUU) shares at $3.44 and they're now at almost double that; on top, there was a $1+ per share dividend with the ownership change. I bought into uranium big-time (for me, at least) - and thankfully it has paid off. With dividends-in I'm looking at a 68% annualized return on CCO and a whopping 283% on UUU.

After that kind of run-up the smart people would urge me to sell at least half my holdings. However, some equally smart people see further significant gains - partly based on the instability in the Middle East (which could escalate - taking oil prices with it), partly - perhaps largely - based on Chinese demand, and partly based on the world's increasing appetite for cleaner energy (ironic that uranium could benefit from that, eh?).

So, my statement of faith is that I'm not going to lock in my gains. I'm staying with these holdings. Is that greedy or stupid?


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Where is uranium going these days?

I'm thinking we're on our way to a slow recovery for UUU and other Uranium stocks.

Most of the world is committed to nuclear power, but that Japanese tsunami scared the crap out of people. 

I own shares of UUU, i'm hoping it get backs to at least my break even point but I'm not willing to buy anymore.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

davext said:


> Where is uranium going these days?
> 
> I'm thinking we're on our way to a slow recovery for UUU and other Uranium stocks.
> 
> ...


I ended up choosing Cameco over UUU just based on price, history and financials. I have 200 Cameco at 29.65, and yes, the recovery is slow. I had thought about adding another 200 around 27.50 many times to average down, but I don't have the cash and I rather not buy on margin anymore than I already have.

It will be slow. But it will rise.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I was thinking of buying some Cameco as well but I'm planning on taking a lot of my money to buy a house within the next year. 

How long will I have to wait for Cameco? lol


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

davext said:


> I was thinking of buying some Cameco as well but I'm planning on taking a lot of my money to buy a house within the next year.
> 
> How long will I have to wait for Cameco? lol


If you want to buy house, invest into .... GIC  or you'll buy condo instead


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Having overestimated my tax liability I'm planning to put buy Cameco when the ridiculously large refund check finally arrives.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would be very cautious about all uranium plays until the hysteria surrounding Japan subsides. It is not logical but it is a factor amongst the ignorant buyers.


----------



## runner39 (Mar 11, 2010)

*UUU is plummeting*

good buy?


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

More like goodbye....


----------



## runner39 (Mar 11, 2010)

Kim said:


> More like goodbye....


don't think so


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

more like gud-bi.

(what are we talking about here?)


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I picked up CCJ today. Decided to start my position, scaled in at $26.41 for 100 shares.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

runner39 said:


> good buy?


Yes.

The only reason uranium stocks are being hit is because the nuclear reactors in Japan are "worse" than they thought.

There was some crap about it in the news. I didn't really read it.

Still have 200 CCO and holding steady. Not worried about it.


----------



## dcaron (Jul 23, 2009)

*Germany to pull plug on nuclear power*

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...to-pull-plug-on-nuclear-power/article2039434/


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

All we have to do is cover our cities with enough solar panels to fill Austria!












> The left square, labelled "world," is around the size of Austria. If that area were covered in solar thermal power plants, it could produce enough electricity to meet world demand. The area in the center would be required to meet European demand. The one on the right corresponds to Germany's energy demand.


http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-43450-9.html


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

> With northern Europe facing its worst drought since 1976, politicians in the West are expecting protests from farmers, consumer discontent and a strain on budgets. Third World nations are braced for riots as Europe's heatwave creates a rise in food prices and drives millions deeper into poverty.


- http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...rs-of-food-riots/story-e6frg6so-1226065963651



> 44 out of France's 58 reactors are by fresh waterways, with the remainder located by the sea.
> 
> L'Observatoire nucléaire – a non-government organisation that monitors France's nuclear reactors warned that the drop in water levels posed a "serious threat" to the 44 reactors. "If they were to dry up, there exists a real risk of fusion of the (reactor) cores and thus an accident comparable to the one currently under way in Fukushima (Japan)," it warned.
> The energy ministry said the current situation was no cause for alarm. "A possible water shortage does not occur suddenly and can be anticipated, and the cooling needs of a nuclear reactor that has been closed down are very small," it said.


- http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...e-government-to-set-up-surveillance-cell.html


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

And now an E-coli outbreak in Europe as well. One problem after another; here, there and everywhere it seems.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> And now an E-coli outbreak in Europe as well. One problem after another; here, there and everywhere it seems.


[email protected]$! I hope it's not in France... end of June we're going to France for 2.5 weeks


----------



## fernandes90 (Oct 24, 2011)

i know this is an old thread, but i was wondering if anyone got any opinions on reinvesting with uuu.to lately its been a Canadian top gainer and hot stock and i was wondering if anyone thinks why would rebound from their downfall?


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Are you interested in UUU mainly because it is up 20% so far this week? Stocks that jump like this can as quickly fall back down.


----------



## fernandes90 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dibs said:


> Are you interested in UUU mainly because it is up 20% so far this week? Stocks that jump like this can as quickly fall back down.


yes and because ive been reading of an increasing demand of uranium lately. But it looks like their stock might plummet tomorrow with all the downward pressure being put on the stock at close.


----------



## King Tut (May 3, 2009)

I think it is mainly speculation, with increased interest in Uranium. Hathor is currently up for take over bids... first a hostile takeover bid by Cameco then a friendly Rio Tinto bid, now Cameco rethinking its position.

See also recent news on Q3
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/news-sources/?date=20110808&archive=cnw&slug=C2391

Stock may be up until the next nuclear accident or tsunami!!!!!!!!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

just an opinion from an ordinary biscuit.

energy has plunged across the board but recovered slightly in recent days.

uranium, which tends to trade with conventional energy stocks, was worse hit than O & G after fukushima. No matter what political decisions will be made re nuclear power, existing reactors do have to be fed & they cannot be suddenly shut down, so the other yellow metal is perhaps more cycle-resistant than, say, copper.

at the same time, it is said that the supply of recycled uranium recovered from old dismantled soviet missiles & warheads is coming to an end.

so supply may be affected, but i'm not aware of any increase whatsoever in demand. There is thought to be a long-drawn-out sustained increase as new reactors are built; but on the other hand germany could permanently cancel. In any event new & decommissioned reactors are slow, widely-reported & predictible events, not sudden events that could cause shortages or dramatic changes in demand.

i don't mind uranium one; was buying more a couple of weeks ago but, as always, hedged by selling otm calls against it.


----------



## fernandes90 (Oct 24, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> just an opinion from an ordinary biscuit.
> 
> energy has plunged across the board but recovered slightly in recent days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, i understand where you are coming from with the Germany aspect as they claimed they will **** everything down by 2020, but it will be slow process, and this is where i heard the demand increase would be, how china said they will be converting up to 7% of their factories to Nuclear energy by 2020 and how the USA are wanting to use more nuclear as well. This where i thought of an opportunity to invest.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

yes the german decision was perhaps a trial balloon as they can always reverse or revote the national policy.

china i believe did not waver in its commitment to build 40 - or is it 50 - more reactors in this decade even after fukushima radioactivity drifted to the mainland.

i am not sure exactly where the US is standing now. I would imagine congress & white house have their hands more than full with keystone & shale fracking energy issues right now.

during his election campaign obama made remarks that many interpreted to mean US self-sustainment in energy including expansion of nuclear capability. I'm not following what the different republican candidates are presently saying about nuclear so have no idea what eventual 2012 GOP election platform might include ...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

fernandes90 said:


> how china said they will be converting up to 7% of their factories to Nuclear energy by 2020 and how the USA are wanting to use more nuclear as well. This where i thought of an opportunity to invest.


But those news items have been out there for many months now, and well known.
I think all that is baked into the price.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

HC the uranium sector weakened disproportionately more than O & G in the recent drops & this greater weakness would be due to fukushima ...

so in a certain sense one might view the other yellow metal as a leveraged play on O & G ...


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

http://youtu.be/P9M__yYbsZ4

Uranium/fossil industries are holding us back from safer, zero cost true LT energy sources. I'm a believer in thorium (so are China apparently).


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> But those news items have been out there for many months now, and well known.
> I think all that is baked into the price.



Look at the CCO 1 year chart. CCO was clearly on a slow bake.

http://http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/markets/stocks/chart/?q=CCO-T

Now, compare the chart to the BP disaster.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/markets/stocks/chart/?q=BP-N


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't get what you are trying to show, but I see bp on the verge of a breakout.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

*Naysayer here- call me a tree-hugger if you will*

Sorry but I cannot, for personal reasons, invest in uranium. (or tobacco for that matter). I feel there are enough excellent opportunities for investment. I believe in:

1- putting my money where my mouth is by getting into equal or better investment opportunities without supporting things I do not believe in;

2- a more viable, safer, cheaper nuclear alternative in Thorium reactors

Just my rant for the day. Now back to our regularly scheduled program...

Yes, I am thoroughly aware of the other uses of nuclear materials.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Uranium is used in many essential industries & not only for energy [weapons], but also in medicine; agriculture, etc.

http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf55.html

http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf56.html

I'm a definite supporter of uranium stocks!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm reminded how the oil/uranium believer Kevin O'Leary always says that we should try to fly on 'green energy'.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

Funny Just finished watching mister wonderful, slaughter more novice entrepreneurs
I just bought 1000 UUU$2.82


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

CCO/UUU - YTD 32%+ & 41%+ respectively!

*Uranium101:* hope you piled up last October!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

For another CDN Uranium play, DML is also on the move!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks FT.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what's behind the run over the last few days? There isn't anything really in the news, what's up?

I really wish I hadn't sold Friday afternoon...

T.Gal- When you trade some of your holdings in a particular company, do you trade in and out of the entire position or just a percentage, or does it vary?


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> CCO/UUU - YTD 32%+ & 41%+ respectively!
> 
> *Uranium101:* hope you piled up last October!


I ahve been loading since August to November2011. got some cco back in august 2010 too.


----------



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

Jesse said:


> Does anyone know what's behind the run over the last few days? There isn't anything really in the news, what's up?
> 
> I really wish I hadn't sold Friday afternoon...
> 
> T.Gal- When you trade some of your holdings in a particular company, do you trade in and out of the entire position or just a percentage, or does it vary?


Trade agreements with China...They want Canadian oil and uranium for upcoming nuk plants.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

My 12 month Targets:
UUU @ 7
CCO @ 35


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

And the 10 years target?


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

It depends....
These are cyclical stocks based on the underlying commodity.
Nobody knows what the state of energy affairs will be in 10 years from now - maybe thorium, ,maybe abundant NG, maybe cheap oil, maybe solar, maybe wind, maybe, maybe, maybe
The short-term trajectory for uranium is promising unless another disaster strikes. 
Agree?


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Causalien said:


> Don't get what you are trying to show, but I see bp on the verge of a breakout.


PS, when's that 'breakout' due?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jesse said:


> 1. Does anyone know what's behind the run over the last few days? There isn't anything really in the news, what's up?
> 
> 2. T.Gal- When you trade some of your holdings in a particular company, do you trade in and out of the entire position or just a percentage, or does it vary?


1. Ancient news by now; as SecretHero mentioned already:

*Mr. Harper also announced an agreement that will allow Canadian uranium companies to “substantially increase exports to China.”*

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/0...als-on-air-travel-oil-and-uranium-and-pandas/

2. I buy & sell in tranches [hold shares for long-term as well], though on occasion, depending on certain factors, I have sold all [did so last Feb. due to Libyan uprise] & got back in later in 2011. Yes, I know, I'm a market timer.  

Sometimes doing so with success [market timing], other times, not so much.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone understand what the impact of thorium will have on uranium producers in the long run? What are the similarities and differences between the two radioactive fuels?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Th, the so called 'cleaner uranium cousin', is still more theory than reality at this point, hence I'm not an advocate yet. I would ask what is your patience/time horizon?

Greener nuclear options won't come easy and/or fast [you'll realize this if you read various reports on Th, which should answer your question as well].


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Th, the so called 'cleaner uranium cousin', is still more theory than reality at this point


Be that as it may, there is nothing to stop large producers like CCO and UUU from mining thorium or any other "ium" as and when need arises.
They will simply buy out smaller miners that have promising deposits or properties.
Therefore, I see the large, global producers a safe way to play either side of the nuclear energy equation.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Be that as it may, there is nothing to stop large producers like CCO and UUU from mining thorium or any other "ium" as and when need arises.


True enough, but that is not what I said. I merely implied that it would take time to arrive at this 'greener technology', that's all.

"Australia and India have the largest thorium reserves, and substantial deposits have been found in Norway, the US, Canada, South Africa and Brazil. For 30 years thorium-based fuel cycles have been researched in numerous countries including Germany, India, Japan, Russia, the UK and the US." 

No wonder I invest a lot in Australia [Canada #1 however]. 

http://www.power-technology.com/features/feature1141/


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> True enough, but that is not what I said. I merely implied that it would take time to arrive at this 'greener technology', that's all.


Yeah, I agree.
I was simply adding on that investments in large nuclear miners like these are safer bets regardless of which "ium" becomes the next big thing.
Nuclear miners will suffer if governments worldwide decide to pursue the wind/solar insanity and continue this irrational clampdown on nuclear energy.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Th, the so called 'cleaner uranium cousin', is still more theory than reality at this point, hence I'm not an advocate yet. I would ask what is your patience/time horizon?


I own uranium stocks and have a long time horizon. I wanted to know what kind of risk Th might pose to these producers and their investements in U. What harold seems to say is that large uranium producers will/should expand into Th should the need arrive - i.e. they are in the best position to benefit from this kind of new technology.

Toronto.gal, the reports on Th that you mention, are these freely available on the internet or from a paid resource?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

There's a uranium supply shortage due in the next 10 years, also producers have been hoarding the stuff because of the low prices recently. Uranium is almost as rare as platinum, it makes no sense to burn the stuff. The whole point of moving to Th or even hydrogen fusion (who knows what the future holds?) is to eliminate the scarcity element we face presently in uranium and fossil fuels. Holding miners is probably not a good idea long term if Th reactors become disruptive.

Google Kirk Sorenson, particularly the talk he gave at Calgary Protospace. He's the expert on Th, quit his job at NASA and is devoting his life to improving nuclear technology through his startup Flibe. He's beginning with small modular thorium reactors for military use that will at least be proof of concept. It's a military only project for now because civilian reactors have more regulatory hurdles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flibe_Energy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVSmf_qmkbg (Protospace presentation)

I linked 2 hours of Kirk in this thread back in October, but probably nobody watched it because it was too long.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

All my uranium plays are coming back just as I thought.
I dumped UUU after the dividend and bought back in after Japan.
PDN is coming around as is URE


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Daniel A. said:


> All my uranium plays are coming back just as I thought.
> I dumped UUU after the dividend and bought back in after Japan.
> PDN is coming around as is URE


Which dividend?! UUU doesn't pay dividend

Interesting how low can go UUU, as per chart support is at 2.85


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

gibor said:


> Which dividend?! UUU doesn't pay dividend


UUU did pay a special dividend around Feb 2011 if I recall.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

That's right Harold one dollar per share.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it was a special dividend of USD 1.00 resulting from the 51% ownership position taken up by ARMZ the corporate arm of russian nuclear agency rosatom.

in addition to receiving US cash for the sale of its shares, UUU received 2 or 3 mines situated i believe in kazakhstan, where their primary mines are located.

co has no plans to issue any other dividends.

it's as well to remember that UUU is a russian-controlled company & its uranium may flow or could flow to countries such as iran or pakistan whose nuclear development is opposed by the west. I have no information about this.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, I;ve heard about Kazahstan, but nothing about "russian-controlled company "


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

gibor said:


> Yes, I;ve heard about Kazahstan, but nothing about "russian-controlled company "


I think over a year ago....the Russkies bought it.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's to complicated 

"In June 2009, the Russian uranium mining company ARMZ Uranium Holding Co. (ARMZ), a part of Rosatom, acquired 16.6% of shares in Uranium One in exchange for a 50% interest in Karatau uranium mining project, a joint venture with Kazatomprom.[3] In June 2010, Uranium One acquired 50% and 49% respective interests in southern Kazakhstan-based Akbastau and Zarechnoye uranium mines from ARMZ. In exchange, ARMZ increased its stake in Uranium One to 51%. The acquisition resulted in a 60% annual production increase at Uranium One, from approximately 10 million to 16 million lb.[4][5] The deal was subject to anti-trust and other conditions and was not finalized until the companies received Kazakh regulatory approvals, approval under Canadian investment law, clearance by the US Committee on Foreign Investments, and approvals from both the Toronto and Johannesburg stock exchanges. The deal was finalized by the end of 2010.[5] Uranium One paid its minority shareholders a significant dividend of 1.06 United States Dollars at the end of 2010"


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Dibs said:


> Toronto.gal, the reports on Th that you mention, are these freely available on the internet or from a paid resource?


Internet articles, magazines & library books! You'll be amazed how much information you can find if you're inventive/resourceful enough! 

*gibor:* a bit less confusing here:

"With a 51% ownership stake, Uranium One’s major shareholder is JSC Atomredmetzoloto (ARMZ) which is a wholly owned subsidiary of Rosatom, the Russian State Corporation for Nuclear Energy."

Just break the entangled & multifarious paragraphs in point form for easier reading. 

http://www.uranium1.com/index.php/en/

And it's going up and up! *YTD: 53.7%.*


----------



## mgr1397 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking to buy some UUU Tomorrow


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Assetologist said:


> PS, when's that 'breakout' due?


Ahh, it's a direct question, I have ta drag me arse back in my boozen stupor.

Short answer, when it breaks $49.25. Look at the oscillation lad. Or to them TA folks. The flying fl'ag. When them two lines converge, you are due for some violent bowel movements. 

Long answer, ask the dolts in parliament to give a speech about nuking Iran. That'll do it. 

Or it might just be Friday. I am not sure if I just went through a time machine.


----------

